# استفسار



## محمد عمر حسان (25 أغسطس 2011)

عاوز اعرف اسعار التكسابون كام سعر الكيلوا


----------



## shadoo005 (30 أغسطس 2011)

لو كنت في مصر
انا اشتريت الشهر ده كيلو تكسابون الماني السعر كان علي20جنيه
يمكن في القاهره نفسها وشارع الجيش يكون ارخص
وبصراحه معرفتش استخدمه ياريت لو عندك طريقة استخدامه وبيفيد في ايه تقولي


----------



## العجمىى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد عمر حسان قال:


> عاوز اعرف اسعار التكسابون كام سعر الكيلوا



لو انت من مصر سعر الكيلو 17 جنيه وسعره فى البرميل 15 جنيه


----------



## العجمىى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

shadoo005 قال:


> لو كنت في مصر
> انا اشتريت الشهر ده كيلو تكسابون الماني السعر كان علي20جنيه
> يمكن في القاهره نفسها وشارع الجيش يكون ارخص
> وبصراحه معرفتش استخدمه ياريت لو عندك طريقة استخدامه وبيفيد في ايه تقولي



تكسابون بيدخل فى الصابون السائل وشامبو السجاد وحاجات كتير وهو بيجى من برة من المانيا والهند ولاسف لايوجد فى مصر تصنيعه


----------

